# Help Nitrite Levels Spiked After New Tank



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

I just set up a new 125 gal tank with a FX5 filter. I noticed today the boys were swimming at the bottom kind of acting weird, and after I looked closer, I noticed that 2 or 3 of them - their gills are like white-ish and they have something like coming off them almost like dead skin, they don't look good. Ill upload pictures later. Anyways, the tank has been up for 6 days, and Ive only fed them once. I was going to feed them tonight, but not sure now.

I check the param's for the tank, Nitrite was very purple, hard for me to tell from the scale thing I have but somewhere between 1-5ppm (I think closer to 5), amonia was .25ppm, and nirtrates were 5-10ppm, doing ph test now. The filter is set up with 6 packets of carbon on top, Fluval Pre-Filter media in the middle, and Fluval BioMax on the bottom.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like you didn't cycle. Was the FX5 on an established tank before?

I'd also remove the carbon and add more biomax. The only thing you can do now is either wait out the cycle (which will most likely end is massive losses) or do daily water changes (15%ish).

Do you have an established tank you can put your fish in while the 125 cycles?


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

MPG said:


> Sounds like you didn't cycle. Was the FX5 on an established tank before?
> 
> I'd also remove the carbon and add more biomax. The only thing you can do now is either wait out the cycle (which will most likely end is massive losses) or do daily water changes (15%ish).
> 
> Do you have an established tank you can put your fish in while the 125 cycles?


I think I let it cycle? Im still new to this. I moved about 1/2 of the biomax that I had in the other filter into this filter, and let this filter (fx5) run for about 36 hrs, then I put the fish in. I don't want them to die. I already emptied out the other tank so I cant put them back in there. I could do the 15% water changes daily if needed. I only have 5 so I would hate for one or two of them to die.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cantcatchme said:


> Sounds like you didn't cycle. Was the FX5 on an established tank before?
> 
> I'd also remove the carbon and add more biomax. The only thing you can do now is either wait out the cycle (which will most likely end is massive losses) or do daily water changes (15%ish).
> 
> Do you have an established tank you can put your fish in while the 125 cycles?


I think I let it cycle? Im still new to this. I moved about 1/2 of the biomax that I had in the other filter into this filter, and let this filter (fx5) run for about 36 hrs, then I put the fish in. I don't want them to die. I already emptied out the other tank so I cant put them back in there. I could do the 15% water changes daily if needed. I only have 5 so I would hate for one or two of them to die.
[/quote]

Moving the biomax over was good, but you then ran it for 36 hours with no source of waste, so it probably mostly died off. Your only option is daily water changes.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

MPG said:


> Sounds like you didn't cycle. Was the FX5 on an established tank before?
> 
> I'd also remove the carbon and add more biomax. The only thing you can do now is either wait out the cycle (which will most likely end is massive losses) or do daily water changes (15%ish).
> 
> Do you have an established tank you can put your fish in while the 125 cycles?


I think I let it cycle? Im still new to this. I moved about 1/2 of the biomax that I had in the other filter into this filter, and let this filter (fx5) run for about 36 hrs, then I put the fish in. I don't want them to die. I already emptied out the other tank so I cant put them back in there. I could do the 15% water changes daily if needed. I only have 5 so I would hate for one or two of them to die.
[/quote]

Moving the biomax over was good, but you then ran it for 36 hours with no source of waste, so it probably mostly died off. Your only option is daily water changes.
[/quote]

For how long? I know the answer is until the nitrite levels go down, but about how long do you think it will take? Anything else I can add to the water to make the fish more comfortable?

Is it ok to feed them now?

I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cantcatchme said:


> Sounds like you didn't cycle. Was the FX5 on an established tank before?
> 
> I'd also remove the carbon and add more biomax. The only thing you can do now is either wait out the cycle (which will most likely end is massive losses) or do daily water changes (15%ish).
> 
> Do you have an established tank you can put your fish in while the 125 cycles?


I think I let it cycle? Im still new to this. I moved about 1/2 of the biomax that I had in the other filter into this filter, and let this filter (fx5) run for about 36 hrs, then I put the fish in. I don't want them to die. I already emptied out the other tank so I cant put them back in there. I could do the 15% water changes daily if needed. I only have 5 so I would hate for one or two of them to die.
[/quote]

Moving the biomax over was good, but you then ran it for 36 hours with no source of waste, so it probably mostly died off. Your only option is daily water changes.
[/quote]

For how long? I know the answer is until the nitrite levels go down, but about how long do you think it will take? Anything else I can add to the water to make the fish more comfortable?

Is it ok to feed them now?
[/quote]

yes you can feed them but don't overfeed them. Try to keep the waste levels low or the nitrite levels will get into lethal levels. It took me about 2 weeks to battle a mini cycle with daily water changes, it will probably take longer for you.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

How likely is it that they die?

I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cantcatchme said:


> How likely is it that they die?
> 
> I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


Carbon should only be used to remove odours or medications. Biomax should go preferably 2nd on top of some sort of sponge. Then I would probably use another layer of biomax and then some filter floss.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

MPG said:


> How likely is it that they die?
> 
> I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


Carbon should only be used to remove odours or medications. Biomax should go preferably 2nd on top of some sort of sponge. Then I would probably use another layer of biomax and then some filter floss.
[/quote]

Thank you for all of your help. I'm sorry if I'm a little slow on the uptake - I'm still learning all of the terminology. Just to clairify. In the middle compartment of the FX5, you recommend I put the biomax on top of a sponge? Which sponge? Then in the bottom compartment, put a layer of biomax and some filter floss. I have no clue what filter floss is. I did a quick google search and couldnt really find anything, is there a product you recommend?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cantcatchme said:


> How likely is it that they die?
> 
> I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


Carbon should only be used to remove odours or medications. Biomax should go preferably 2nd on top of some sort of sponge. Then I would probably use another layer of biomax and then some filter floss.
[/quote]

Thank you for all of your help. I'm sorry if I'm a little slow on the uptake - I'm still learning all of the terminology. Just to clairify. In the middle compartment of the FX5, you recommend I put the biomax on top of a sponge? Which sponge? Then in the bottom compartment, put a layer of biomax and some filter floss. I have no clue what filter floss is. I did a quick google search and couldnt really find anything, is there a product you recommend?
[/quote]

Filter floss is polyster batting used for pillows. You can find them at supercenters like Walmart. I bought a 6'x2' bag of it for $16 (should last years) If you buy it, make sure it doesn't have any additives and is 100% polyester.(They also sell it at lfs' for 5x the price)

This is the sponge I am referring to: http://www.petco.com/product/106208/Hagen-Fluval-FX5-Filter-Foam-Block.aspx

So go

OUTPUT
Floss
Floss
Biomax 
Biomax
Sponge
INTAKE

You could even do 3 levels of bio, more bio never hurts.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

MPG said:


> How likely is it that they die?
> 
> I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


Carbon should only be used to remove odours or medications. Biomax should go preferably 2nd on top of some sort of sponge. Then I would probably use another layer of biomax and then some filter floss.
[/quote]

Thank you for all of your help. I'm sorry if I'm a little slow on the uptake - I'm still learning all of the terminology. Just to clairify. In the middle compartment of the FX5, you recommend I put the biomax on top of a sponge? Which sponge? Then in the bottom compartment, put a layer of biomax and some filter floss. I have no clue what filter floss is. I did a quick google search and couldnt really find anything, is there a product you recommend?
[/quote]

Filter floss is polyster batting used for pillows. You can find them at supercenters like Walmart. I bought a 6'x2' bag of it for $16 (should last years) If you buy it, make sure it doesn't have any additives and is 100% polyester.(They also sell it at lfs' for 5x the price)

This is the sponge I am referring to: http://www.petco.com/product/106208/Hagen-Fluval-FX5-Filter-Foam-Block.aspx

So go

OUTPUT
Floss
Floss
Biomax 
Biomax
Sponge
INTAKE

You could even do 3 levels of bio, more bio never hurts.
[/quote]

The sponge you listed is already in my filter - each cartridge has 2 of them wrapped on the outside - so am I supposed to put these directly on top of the biomax?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cantcatchme said:


> How likely is it that they die?
> 
> I have the carbon on the top, it says the biomax is supposed to go on bottom or middle. What should I put on top?


Carbon should only be used to remove odours or medications. Biomax should go preferably 2nd on top of some sort of sponge. Then I would probably use another layer of biomax and then some filter floss.
[/quote]

Thank you for all of your help. I'm sorry if I'm a little slow on the uptake - I'm still learning all of the terminology. Just to clairify. In the middle compartment of the FX5, you recommend I put the biomax on top of a sponge? Which sponge? Then in the bottom compartment, put a layer of biomax and some filter floss. I have no clue what filter floss is. I did a quick google search and couldnt really find anything, is there a product you recommend?
[/quote]

Filter floss is polyster batting used for pillows. You can find them at supercenters like Walmart. I bought a 6'x2' bag of it for $16 (should last years) If you buy it, make sure it doesn't have any additives and is 100% polyester.(They also sell it at lfs' for 5x the price)

This is the sponge I am referring to: http://www.petco.com/product/106208/Hagen-Fluval-FX5-Filter-Foam-Block.aspx

So go

OUTPUT
Floss
Floss
Biomax 
Biomax
Sponge
INTAKE

You could even do 3 levels of bio, more bio never hurts.
[/quote]

The sponge you listed is already in my filter - each cartridge has 2 of them wrapped on the outside - so am I supposed to put these directly on top of the biomax?
[/quote]

Oh! I'm not too familiar with FX5s, Yes I would put them right before the biomax to pick up any big debris.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

Just to update, they are all still alive - the tank has been up for 8 days. How long should it take to cycle? I was thinking about it and I have the old tank full of water still - but the filter has been off for about 6 days, could I put some of that water into my new tank (maybe it has the good bacteria?)?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Cantcatchme said:


> Just to update, they are all still alive - the tank has been up for 8 days. How long should it take to cycle? I was thinking about it and I have the old tank full of water still - but the filter has been off for about 6 days, could I put some of that water into my new tank (maybe it has the good bacteria?)?


Nah all the bb is dead.

It should take a few weeks.


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

They are still alive - I have been doing daily water changes. Does that mean they should live if I continue with the daily water changes?

I put the floss in the top compartment of the filter, how often should I replace it?

How often should I clean the sponges in the FX5?

Thanks again for all of the help!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The sponges that wrap each tray should stay wrapping each tray. There are other pads or just filterfloss that you can put in the bottom of each tray. I didnt like using the blue fluval polishing pads because it restricted flow after a couple weeks to the point that my fx5 began gurgling. Watch the video that came with the fx5 and then just rep[lace the carbon with bio


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> The sponges that wrap each tray should stay wrapping each tray. There are other pads or just filterfloss that you can put in the bottom of each tray. I didnt like using the blue fluval polishing pads because it restricted flow after a couple weeks to the point that my fx5 began gurgling. Watch the video that came with the fx5 and then just rep[lace the carbon with bio


Sorry I was not clear - I have done anything to the sponges that wrap the filter, my question was how often should I clean them? You can pop them out and put them back easily. I thought the floss was supposed to go in the top of the filter only. The way I have it set up is floss on top, and the other 2 compartments have the bio media in them and the top is all floss. How often should I change the floss? Like I said I am completely new to this and trying to learn everything as I go - not the way I usually plan things but these Piranhas were dumped on me a few months ago. Good news is I love them - its so much fun to watch them.

Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## Cantcatchme (May 29, 2011)

I just wanted to updated this thread. Fish are doing well, looking good, and nitrite / amonia levels are 0, and nitrates are around 10-20, so I think we are good. Thank you MPG aka Dr. House, for all of your help. If I could ask just one more question.....

How often should I clean the sponges that wrap the FX5, and how often to replace the floss? I thought the floss was supposed to go in the top of the filter only. The way I have it set up is floss on top, and the other 2 compartments have the bio media in them and the top is all floss. OK, that may have been more than one question..... thanks again!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are going to use floss then you should really replace it every week.
Personally i would not use the floss and just clean your filter every 2-3 months


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Floss is meant to be used as a pre filter but more on sumps or hob filters where it is more easily accessable since it should be replaced alot more frequently than other mech pads.

maybe just use floss on your intake of the fx5, you will see how quickly the dirt on it builds up.


----------

